# Severe Anxiety help me!



## MissAnxious (Jul 6, 2011)

I have Hypochondria or severe anxiety that rears its ugly head as health anxiety. I am 28 years old and have recently had a full blood tests, checking liver, pancreas, kidneys, hemoglobin, white counts, etc... And all came back normal. I mowed the lawn the other day and began itching on my arms so after I finished I went inside and took a shower. Well the generalized itching hasn't stopped. I'll feel it on my arm, then my leg, then my ear, then my back, repeat. I googled it and saw all the dire things that itching could mean internally. I have gotten so anxious I can't eat, I just want to sleep where I feel no anxiousness or itching, I have no energy to do anything. I went to the ER with my fears and they did more blood tests and all came back fine. Made a follow up appointment with my normal doctor today and she feels that my anxiety is probably causing my itch. She prescribed be buspar and atarax to go along with my Effexor and Trazadone. I don't know what to do anymore, I feel like I am going to go crazy. I feel bad that my energy level is to none when my 8 year old wants to play or have fun outside and all I want to do is sleep. I have a stepdaughter that is fighting stage four neuroblastoma cancer and I feel this caused my health anxiety... I have always had GAD just never this severe. Has anyone ever had itching as their anxiety symptom?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Medication is ok but that's only treating your anxiety half way. Get yourself to a good therapist! There is no reason to suffer with this anxiety.. it is perfectly treatable. Therapy takes work so get ready to work hard.


----------



## luna77 (Jun 26, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I can relate and you are not alone. Since my onset of ibs I have developed a horrible case of health anxiety. Every symptom, I worry is pancreatic cancer. I have been poked and prodded so much in the past 5 months and it keeps coming back to ibs and the lovely ulcers I gave myself when I was stressing over believing I was dying. My only advice is to get thyroid checked and look into methods of relaxation. Hang in there.


----------



## luna77 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh and yes. I started itching with this latest horrible anxiety I have wxperienced. Mine was also exaccerbated by a loved one who was battling cancer. Also- if your liver function looked good, don't worry about the itching, though I know it is annoying. I think it could be a fibro symptom as well, if I remember right. Other than exhaustion, any fibro symptoms?


----------



## Bravo06 (Jul 19, 2014)

In my experience as a D&A rehabilitation councilor I have had people that get itchy from Trazadone. Even if you have been on it for a while it can cause that issue. This is an old post and I hope you are doing better. Therapy (and an amazing therapist that has IBS too) has been a total game changer for me. I look forward to leaving my house to go see here and she has helped me see things differently. I wish you and everyone on this site the best of luck with dealing with our issues.


----------

